# Temporary home needed for 3 cats



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

Hi there,

My name's Sara and I have 3 wonderful, friendly cats that just need a foster home for about 6 months. 

Unfortunately I have lost my job so am moving back in with family til I can get back on my feet and just need a happy home to look after my 3 cats for a bit....

They are the most friendly, loving and chilled animals and would love extra cuddles from a foster parent. 

If there's someone who can help us I would really really appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Sara it may help if you say what area your in


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Sara and welcome to the forum. When you have a minute, it would help if you give a few details about your cats...male/female and the area they are at present.


----------



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

Hi

I'm in SE London near Croydon but am willing to travel to the right home.

I've got 2 girls and a boy, 2 mancoons and a mixed domestic, ages 4-5. I've been neutered and spade and all injections are up to date.


----------



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

Hi there,

Just wondering if there's anyone who can help out with looking after my babies? Im in SE London but am willing to travel to the best home possible! I would really really appreciate if there's any advice anyone has on temporary homes. Please please can someone help xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Sara,

Hope somebody can help you.


----------



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Hi Sara,
> 
> Hope somebody can help you.


Hi Catcoonz

Ah they are the most sweet, loveable kitties possible!! I would only need a temp home for around 6 months tops and would def cover food costs.

S


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sara, are you ok for 6 weeks? I can help you then.

I also have Maine Coons, they are such beautiful cats.

I have offered space to another cat for 6 weeks but if the owner does not need me I can help you sooner if you wish.


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi sara888 I could take till cc could have them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi TB, hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you sooo much ladies! My babies mean the world to me you don't know how much I appreciate this!!

Sammy that would be great if you could take them for a bit first til cc's got space when would be most convenient?? 

S


----------



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sara, I believe Sammy is in Birmingham area, I am Oxfordshire, so I don't have transport to collect from Sammy.

I have just taken a cat in for somebody else on here for 4 weeks, once this cat has gone home I will have space to help you for as long as you need me to.

Can you arrange transport when the time comes?


----------



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

Yes not a problem at all. Anything I can do!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, wanted you to be aware before you continued making plans.

I know Sammy anyway so will keep in contact with both of you, once Sam the cat has left I will message you (4 weeks).


----------



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

OK everythings arranged for next weekend I'll be taking them up to Sammy's. Then lets keep in contact for their move to Aunty Catz xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sara or Sammy, can you give me an update please so I can allocate foster places.


----------



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Cat

Hope you're well.

Sammy was going to have my babies but unfortunately due to Sammy going through some family problems plans were cancelled at the last minute. If you could still have them in a few weeks I would very much appreciate it xx

Chat soon :Happy


----------



## Sara888 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Cat,

Hope you well.

Just wanted to get in touch see how you are and if your still able to foster my babies at the end of the month? Sammy gave me your no and I sent you a text. Did you get it? Please if you can get back to me I would really appreciate it.

Ta and havde a lovely weekend.

S


----------

